# hazard perception test



## ruby_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

The HPT exam format, its too confusing for me. I just cannot seem to pick up the right hazard. Please help me out???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please follow YOUR own advise here:

http://www.zymic.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20082

Why are posting another persons question?

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No need to answer. I am in the hammer down lane, going to request that the hammer fall on you for MULTIPLE USER IDENTITIES. (jack_1)

BG


----------

